# Do You Agree With Sc Decision ?



## mandar5 (Mar 8, 2007)

hi ppl sc has decided to hang corrupt officials . do u agree with decision ? or you have an alternate punishment?


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 8, 2007)

In my opinion improvement is the correct punishment.
Instead of hanging the sc should have given an order in which the corrupted should be forced to do some work which may have put them in shame and they will leave corruption.
In the next time they can be given life term but not hanging.
If he is hanged then think what will go on his family.They had done no wrong thing.


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

In my personal opinion not only corruption regional biased politicians do deserve some punishment.yes i am talking about _Laaluji _only.past railway budget he alloted more than 5000 karod rupees for Bihar! and Our Asst.MInister from Tamil Nadu Mr.Veloo too did a very gr9 thing-he too alloted big money for his state!-and a Railway Division for a small town near Bangalore City -Salem;dividing already profitably running palekkad division.
Why only corruption and bribery do SC notices?these sort of regional bias that these ministers do are something unacceptable.remember some states like Kerela dont even got a Naya Paise alloted with Railway Budget although Keralites take tickets while travelling.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 8, 2007)

kill the corrupt and infected. else they will infect others.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 8, 2007)

Hanging could create a huge problems, if you want an official killed, you can use tricks to frame them and get hanged. The goons will have an easier way to eliminate honest officials and the corrupt ones will always find ways to circumvent the law. Corrupt officials will float money like water to save their life. Risky proposal, very risky - the country will go to the dogs.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Hanging could create a huge problems, if you want an official killed, you can use tricks to frame them and get hanged. The goons will have an easier way to eliminate honest officials and the corrupt ones will always find ways to circumvent the law. Corrupt officials will float money like water to save their life. Risky proposal, very risky - the country will go to the dogs.



Very true.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 8, 2007)

all corrupt people should be shot on the spot.


----------



## als2 (Mar 8, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> all corrupt people should be shot on the spot.




agreeeeee


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2007)

well if u agree with this decision then u might not have a parliament .... political parties will left with hardly any members 1/4th of india will be shot what then ....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 8, 2007)

Well if we start shooting the corrupt officers then there wont be much politicians and Govt. officers left in our country!!!


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> hi ppl sc has decided to hang corrupt officials . do u agree with decision ? or you have an alternate punishment?


 Decision? It was not a decision...just a statement my dear friend. There is a huge difference between the two. A SC decision of such a nature would become binding on all the courts in India making it almost like a law. On the other hand a statement is just an observation that the Hon'ble Judge made.

BTW I do agree that a few corrupt people need to be made example of...not all but definitely a few.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2007)

Draconian measures never work


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 10, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well if u agree with this decision then u might not have a parliament .... political parties will left with hardly any members 1/4th of india will be shot what then ....



I think it will be more like 1/2 of india...

As for your question, "what then":

Population decreases, we will go from 1.1 billion to 550 million, we can educate the remaining, feed them well, clothe them, people will be able to afford housing, traffic jams will disappear, jobs will pay better, pollution will decrease, everyone gets richer, no one needs to take bribes, because of the increase in educated indians we will have a better economy, more skill and will overtake the US as the world's biggest super power... now is that really a bad thing? I say send all the corrupt people to one state, and nuke it... saves money... one nuke MUST be cheaper than 550 million ropes and funerals!

Raaabo


----------



## shantanu (Mar 10, 2007)

In my opinion The correct thing is just to hang them till death, No matter what ,it been seen from years that corruption never pays, see some examples of the ministers , they do every type of corruption and then they go clean chit, what happens, after all who suffers is the poor and common man,

SO guilty should be given proper treatment..


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 10, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> In my opinion The correct thing is just to hang them till death, No matter what ,it been seen from years that corruption never pays, see some examples of the ministers , they do every type of corruption and then they go clean chit, what happens, after all who suffers is the poor and common man,
> 
> SO guilty should be given proper treatment..



Well they get clean chit because they are not convicted, they have the money and power to avoid punishment which again means even if death sentence existed, they would have got clean chit. And if death is the punishment, they would be even more motivated to make sure they get clean chit whatever it takes at the expense of leeched tax money. Which ends in loss for the common man and a drag in resources.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I think it will be more like 1/2 of india...
> 
> As for your question, "what then":
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 11, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> hi ppl sc has decided to hang corrupt officials . do u agree with decision ? or you have an alternate punishment?


they shud not be hanged...oh no
they shud be given a slow painful death...


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I say send all the corrupt people to one state, and nuke it... saves money... one nuke MUST be cheaper than 550 million ropes and funerals!



That would have worked and solved a lot of pain, only if it were practical.  I guess the first step would be to find a way to identify corrupt people, which more or less most of us are - its only a matter of opportunity and/or need.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> hi ppl sc has decided to hang corrupt officials . do u agree with decision ? or you have an alternate punishment?


   I dont think they Have decided it. Its just that the judge said the if he had the authority he had rather hang all the corrupt people as all of the people here are after the country to loot it.
  It think you mis interpreted the news. Intention is not writ petition or law. It was a statement from a judge about hwat he had do if he had free hand.
  I dont think such decision has ever come on modern time.


----------



## karnivore (Mar 12, 2007)

Well........killing someone in the name of Law does not make any sense. State does not have the right to take something which it does not give i.e. LIFE.


----------



## seriuslyblack (Mar 18, 2007)

death, especially by hanging is not a punishment at all as it is usually swift....
according to me punishment is sumthng which has to b remembered all life so dat he does not commit d sin again....n punishment shudn't always mean causing physical pain....physical injuries do heal back.... but mental scars they will b there for a lifetime....
but o course hanging will definitely b a warning to other sinners....but think abt his family-his wife n children....what wrong have they done? n in most Indian families death of a husband means d end of his wife....she doesnt usually think of a second life
i also think punishment shud b oriented more towards making d person understand his mistakes n d damage it has caused to others....


----------



## gmanog (Mar 18, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> In my personal opinion not only corruption regional biased politicians do deserve some punishment.yes i am talking about _Laaluji _only.past railway budget he alloted more than 5000 karod rupees for Bihar! and Our Asst.MInister from Tamil Nadu Mr.Veloo too did a very gr9 thing-he too alloted big money for his state!-and a Railway Division for a small town near Bangalore City -Salem;dividing already profitably running palekkad division.
> Why only corruption and bribery do SC notices?these sort of regional bias that these ministers do are something unacceptable.remember some states like Kerela dont even got a Naya Paise alloted with Railway Budget although Keralites take tickets while travelling.


Hey Selam is not a small town, its a city. Palakad only is a small town.
Palakkad divisions most part is in TN.
If the devision is made into two, how will it affect the profit?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 18, 2007)

And what about the fallout from the so called 'cheap' nuke,  and what about the economic sanctions we get in the name of holocaust and what abt the lost infrastructure.

A nuke is easier said than done. 

As for observation, we have a 20 year long average trial procedure for accussed, and then we have press interfering with its own vested interests even if we do hand out such punishments the effect will be almost nullified.

What is required is speedy justice, not harsher punishments.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

we cant correct our system by capital punishment


----------



## Sathish (Dec 21, 2008)

OH.. where is my first post..? (server probelm??)

The real truth is the corrupted officals guide the politician to make things further worst.. so the punishment (whatever they decides) should be given before in public places..so that others can change their habits in future. 
if they done, indian leads everything.. 

In another view, not only government officials, most of the us cheats others in various way. for example, a fruit seller cheat a person to sell the fruits for more money.. it is also means a corruption.. so corruptions have well mixed with India in all areas.. 
so the remedy for cleaning corruptions is not a simple work and it should decide after lot of in-depth discussions with administrative experts..


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Bumped up posts get pruned. Look at the how old the thread is please.


----------

